# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] vs2008

## arkiboys

Hi,
I can not create a silverlight project in visual studio 2008  .net 3.5, sp1.
In add remover programs I can see the Microsoft silverlight version 3 is installed.
I have also installed Microsoft Tools Alpha Refresh for visual studio 2008.

On trying to create a silverlight project in visual studio, the error message is:
"The project type is not supported by this installation"
Any thoughts please?
Thanks

----------


## OmarAlAmoudi

Hi
this may help
http://silverlight.net/GetStarted/

----------


## arkiboys

Thanks

----------

